# Exterior Main Disconnect Grounding and Bonding Connections



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2011)

Top fed from meter.  Bottom is feeder to panel in basement.

What say thee?


----------



## raider1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the green taped wire a GEC?

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2011)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Is the green taped wire a GEC?Chris


It goes into the through the panel & out to the water pipe so yes, it is a grounding electrode conductor.  The bare #6 goes to the 2 ground rods.


----------



## raider1 (Oct 26, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> It goes into the through the panel & out to the water pipe so yes, it is a grounding electrode conductor.  The bare #6 goes to the 2 ground rods.


If that is a raceway that the GEC runs through then it must be bonded to the raceway with a bonding bushing on both ends of the raceway. (See 250.64(E) 2008 NEC)

Chris


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 26, 2011)

May have an issue with 250.12 and that bottom EGC lug.


----------

